# Thắc mắc - giải đáp không biết hỏi ai > Thắc mắc >  Thắc mắc về set step per trong máy dùng servo

## huanpt

Mình có thắc mắc này mà chưa tự tìm được giải thích thỏa đáng. Mong các cụ cao nhân cho ý kiến ạ 

Ví dụ:
Dùng servo có encoder resolution = 2000 ppr, bước vít me 12mm, Hộp số 1/ 5
phương án 1:  
Mình set step per unit =  200, khi đó set electronics gear B = 3, A = 50 (set step per thấp vì máy tính yếu mà muốn chạy nhanh)
bây giờ set phương án 2:  
Mình set step per unit =  2000, khi đó set electronics gear  B = 3, A = 5 (hy vọng nó sẽ được  sờ + mút)
Nhưng mình thử 2 phương án đều không thấy kết quả khác nhau rõ ràng.  
Lưu ý thêm là cả 2 phương án đều tuning lại bằng phương pháp thong thường là dùng auto  trước sau đó chỉnh các thong số lien quan cho đến khi motor  hết rung
Trước giờ vẫn hiểu là cách 2 nó sẽ mịn hơn.

----------


## cuongmay

cách 2 nó mượt hơn ở tốc độ siêu chậm đó bác .với cách 2 bác có thể chỉnh vị trí chính xác tới 0.5um còn cách 1 thì 5um thôi .

----------


## vufree

> Mình có thắc mắc này mà chưa tự tìm được giải thích thỏa đáng. Mong các cụ cao nhân cho ý kiến ạ 
> 
> Ví dụ:
> Dùng servo có encoder resolution = 2000 ppr, bước vít me 12mm, Hộp số 1/ 5
> phương án 1:  
> Mình set step per unit =  200, khi đó set electronics gear B = 3, A = 50 (set step per thấp vì máy tính yếu mà muốn chạy nhanh)
> bây giờ set phương án 2:  
> Mình set step per unit =  2000, khi đó set electronics gear  B = 3, A = 5 (hy vọng nó sẽ được  sờ + mút)
> Nhưng mình thử 2 phương án đều không thấy kết quả khác nhau rõ ràng.  
> ...


Cụ Huân cho hỏi ý nghĩa A và B là cái khỉ gió dềy nhỉ, nghịch nhiều servo lắm rồi mà chưa đụng đến phần này, toàn bấm bấm thấy chạy chạy rồi cất.

----------


## CKD

Để dể hiểu A, B là gì thì cứ thử làm rỏ bài toán của bác Huân thế này  :Smile: 
- Vit me bước 12.
- Encoder 2000ppr
- Hộp số 1/5

-> tỷ số truyền giảm tốc 1/5 => m=5 & n = 1
-> độ phân giải lý thuyết qua giảm tốc, chưa dùng E-Gear => 12/(2000 x 4 x 5) = *0.0003* mm per pulse
-> Step Per chưa dùng E-Gear = (2000 x 4 x 5)/12 hoặc 1/0.0003 = *3,333.3333333333333333333*

*PA1*: step per unit = 200 => 1 step ~ 1/200mm = *0.005*mm per pulse
B/A = (encoderPPR x 4 x m)/(n x (pith/0.005)) = 2,000 x 4 x 5/1 x (12/0.005) = 40,000 / 24000 = 50/3
-> B = 50
-> A = 3
- Step Per = 200 (*số chẵn bon*)

*PA2*: step per unit = 2000 => 1 step ~ 1/2000mm = *0.0005*mm per pulse
B/A = (encoderPPR x 4 x m)/(n x (pith/0.0005)) = 2,000 x 4 x 5/1 x (12/0.0005) = 40,000 / 2400 = 5/3
-> B = 5
-> A = 3
- Step Per = 2000 (*số chẵn bon*)

Vậy:
- mục đích đầu tiên ta thấy là việc sử dụng E-Gear (A, B) giúp cho ta có step per chẵn hơn  :Smile: 
- Bước chạy lý thuyết ở cả 2 PA là 0.005 và 0.0005 so với bước chạy thực tế là 0.0003. (nếu chưa qua gear thì tương ứng 0.025, 0.0025 và 0.0015) Do có nội suy nên khi servo làm việc thì bước chạy thực tế là bội của 0.0003 (0.0015) ~ 10 arcMil.
- Nếu quy đổi thành góc quay của motor thì cũng rất bé, khó mà cảm nhận được sự khác biệt với servo nếu nhìn bằng mắt thường.

Theo cá nhân thì việc sử dụng E-Gear giúp cho việc tương thích với controller tốt hơn, chứ không nhằm mục đích tăng giảm độ phân giải của motor. Cằng không thể thay thế được hộp giảm tốc cơ bên ngoài.

----------

CNC abc, tiinicat, vufree

----------

